# fog lights high beams



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

I thought I saw a post somewhere where you cut one wire and the for lights stay on when you hit the high beams. Tried to search but didn't find anything.
Any help. Thanks.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Take out your fog cancel relay, cut off terminal 1. Here is a thread. Look at post #14. Fog light cancel - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

*it worked*

Thanks for the help, the relay mod worked.


----------

